# Ringling Bros and Barnum & Baily Train Spotted



## fredevad (Feb 7, 2011)

A co-worker of mine that has an office in Apex, NC next to the tracks (I get to hear the trains go by when we have conference calls) caught the circus train go by and snapped a couple of photos for me. He figures it was headed to Raleigh, NC for shows that start on Wednesday.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aloha

Ringling is the last of the traveling shows still using trains. I think Vargas quit 2 years ago.

Ice Capades East Co was the first to quit in first quarter of 1977.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Feb 8, 2011)

James E. Strates Shows® - Carnival Midway

www.strates.com

Still travels by rail too. East coast operations.


----------



## SCrails (Feb 8, 2011)

I too saw the circus train! It was on 2/7 around 5:00 p.m. in Cary, NC, when #78 The Carolinian had stopped at the station. I guessed the circus train was traveling northbound from Columbia, SC, where it performed last week.

I'm guessing Apex is near Cary? I'm not familiar with the town.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 11, 2011)

Last year while on the Coast Starlight I saw the Ringling Bros. and Barnum and Bailey circus train near Oakland.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 24, 2011)

Isn't the gathering a traveling act? LOL


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 24, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Isn't the gathering a traveling act? LOL


Not so sure it is as elivated as an act but befinatey qualify's as a first class circus. :wub: :giggle: :giggle: :lol: :lol:

Aloha


----------

